# How do you know if a CD has been burnt or not?



## fortebuster (Jun 27, 2006)

I want to know how you can find tshis out WITHOUT putting it in a CD Drive. Like my friend just looks at the Optical surface, and he knows wether it' been burnt or not. Is there a mark or something there?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 27, 2006)

there is some special diff between burned disc & blank.try comparing a blank cd & a fully cd burned by u.i hope u will get the diff


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jun 27, 2006)

the burnt area is usually a little darker than the area to which data has not been written.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 27, 2006)

dIgItaL_BrAt said:
			
		

> the burnt area is usually a little darker than the area to which data has not been written.


yeah that's the basic check!


----------



## fortebuster (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh, Ok I got it.
Thanks guys.


----------



## gaurav21r (Jun 28, 2006)

Yea... if you see your cd in some light..you'll be able to see a clear dark circle, concentric with the outer rim nd the hole inside, the dark disc is basically an indication of the amount of data burnt on the cd, but its diff to distinguish b/w a completely written cd and a blank one coz a full disc has the dark layer all the way till the outer rim. So, in that case, u just gotta distinguish b/w the colour...a blank cd is lighter..................


----------



## ilugd (Jun 28, 2006)

wow, I never though of that. good question fortebuster


----------



## ramprasad (Jun 29, 2006)

guys, to tell th etruth, it is hard to differentiate btn a completely burnt CD and an empty CD.... by seeing the darkness of the surface

Atleast, I have found it difficult to do that.....


----------



## kalpik (Jun 29, 2006)

Its only easy to recognise half burnt CD's..


----------



## JGuru (Jun 29, 2006)

It's not difficult , but with trained eyes , you can spot the difference between a burnt CD or an empty one.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow I never even thought of it.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 29, 2006)

dude... been there done that!!

i can tell the diff so easily as if it was printed in BIG BOLD letters...


----------



## champ_rock (Jun 29, 2006)

hey one more thing, i was shopping at pallika bazar (pirated market in delhi)

actually i had to exchange some cds which were not working, that guy looked at the disk surface and told me that the disk had been used.. he could tell by looking at the surface that it has been used???  hows that possible, i mean some other shade difference comes if u use ur disk or what/.?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 29, 2006)

He might looked at the scratches on CD Surface!


----------



## go_gamez (Jun 30, 2006)

its very simple.....a brand new blank disc..has a dark circle which is like on the most minimum possible circumference (in the inner side ) u can think of...and as soon as it is written ..the dark circle moves out of the area..like u can see two rims /dark circles togther in a totaly blank disc...while even if the disc is slightly written(like 1-2mb) also ..the two circles get separated ..havent u guys noticed..it i have been doin this for almost 2 yrs now ..its so easy...and it is really true and works ..


----------

